# Help! Pink spots, expensive skirt, merino wool emergency



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My daughter washed her new creamy pink merino wool skirt with a pink pair of panties but now it has pink spots and streaks...oh help? What does she do....you expert wool ladies! It is not even dry yet..still damp!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I would rinse it in some lukewarm water to start with, before it gets to dry. Maybe soak a bit even. Hope someone smarter than me comes along!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I've used milk to get ink out of clothes. Just soak it in milk for a while and see what it does. (and remember to rinse well afterwards or it starts to smell bad).


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

For quilting, I use thoes sheets called Shout Color Catchers... they look like dryer sheets ...you throw it in the wash and any dyes that are in there will ONLY go to this sheet ....maybe one would work in a water soak with the skirt ??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Dry cleaners although I hate the thought. Only other thing would be to maybe use q-tips and soap and water.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oxyclean is good at getting stains out without damaging wool. (Test on a hidden spot first.)


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Dye it pink? (I know, not helpful.)


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Oxyclean is good at getting stains out without damaging wool. (Test on a hidden spot first.)


Oxygen bleach is not to be used on silk or wool.

Mrs WHodunit


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. She kept it soaking all night so I will tell her about the suggestions! I did try googling this but I guess it is not a common question?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not sure this will work but baking soda or lemon juice? With the baking soda just rub it in a little. Those are the only ideas I have. I hope the stain comes out!

ETA: Maybe add a little salt to the lemon juice to make a paste.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I've used oxyclean on wool for years. Now, Chlorine bleach will eat it up and dissolve it...


----------

